# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  is it POSSIBLE??

## HOP3_L3SS

is it possible??
to fall in LOVE wid someone ONLINE??
like u've been talkin to dem online for YEARZ??
nd u juss kinda feel ADDICTED to dem??
is it POSSIBLE??
plz answer yoz
m CONFUSED:doh:

----------


## siraj002

Its ur excitement and unknown love. Once u meet personally, all ur thirst will be over But it depend on how u felt on first time meeting him.

----------


## rana naeem

hi how are u what,s new with u

----------


## EntangleDesi

I think it can be possible to fall in love, but it starts off with being in lust with them/ the idea of them...but there is a difference in being addicted [which is rather unhealthy for the relationship] and being attracted to them

----------


## Tulip

of course it is possible, you can fall in love anytime and anywhere. What's the big deal?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

umm...no m not tryna make it a big deal...i am just not SURE abt the feeling???i am just asking..ke is it REALLI love???or might be somthing else???

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^that's a hard question for others to answer, without knowing about the situation or being in those shoes...it could be love or it just could be infatuation

----------


## Endurer

The only thing thats impossible is nothing. As far as a long term serious relationship based out of the internet is concerned, I'd rather stay away. You can find a better deal on fish (pardon my french) out in your supermarket than you can on ebay.

----------


## Tulip

> umm...no m not tryna make it a big deal...i am just not SURE abt the feeling???i am just asking..ke is it REALLI love???or might be somthing else???


Well i'll agree with what entangledesi has said, it depends on the people involved. Hope u r not confused anymore.

----------


## friendlygal786

it is possible but its not really clear...it can be just that u like talking to them, life friends, not love

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> it is possible but its not really clear...it can be just that u like talking to them, life friends, not love


um...yeah thnx..datz wat i wantd to get at mayb:hug:

----------


## Magic

when you talk to someone online, your brain gives u an idea of being in love..."an idea of being in love"...which all sounds so nice and attractive...but in real life, it's not "just the good time" and you don't know how the other person will behave offline ...would it be the same as he/she is behaving online? or totally different? so it's better not trying to think about any possibilities of such things happening, because as said, nothing is impossible. And, one thing which is not said and i would like to say, some things wouldn't be as pleasing as they would look from far away, so let it be far away and enjoy  :Wink: . For the right purpose, see reality, analyze, understand, interpret, make sure person is the one you wanted to love, and then fall in love (but the whole procedure better be quick, or else it'll repeat the hindi movie story- you were thinking and someone else got it  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## kaeel

lust at first sight rather than love at sight brother...
Think through carefully..

----------


## gujugrl24

I feel like it's possible to fall in love online...but if it just stays online and you never meet..then in a sense, it's unrealistsic...eventually if you trust the person, it would make sense to talk to them on the phone...I don't know about every case, but I do feel like it's possible if both people are looking for the same thing.

----------


## RAHEN

if you have been talking to him for years then somewhere in line you might have felt love for him..then one can fall in love..on the other hand..some people talk for many years...but they dont feel love rather addicted.

----------


## Rockkker

Ofcourse it is possible. i met the girl i love on internet, currently we dont have any contact with each other, the last time i talked to her, she said she loves me, but cant talk to me, cuz her parents figured out about us, and m here ready to spend my whole life, waiting for her to come back. to be honest, luks mattered to me alot, and she was not my kinda girl, as in luks. But when u fall in love with someone, and truly love him/her then u automatically start liking everything about them. But atleast u both shud luk gud when u stand together. i hope u understand wht i mean...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Ofcourse it is possible. i met the girl i love on internet, currently we dont have any contact with each other, the last time i talked to her, she said she loves me, but cant talk to me, cuz her parents figured out about us, and m here ready to spend my whole life, waiting for her to come back. to be honest, luks mattered to me alot, and she was not my kinda girl, as in luks. But when u fall in love with someone, and truly love him/her then u automatically start liking everything about them. But atleast u both shud luk gud when u stand together. i hope u understand wht i mean...


hmmm...dat was helpful
thnx..
and best wishes for u..

----------


## porcelein_doll

i feel its possible.bcoz i have seen few cases.but most of them forget u when u go away from them.time has been changed.guys r much more likely to b intersted in girls whome they can talk live date wid them etc.but yeah its possible.
for rockkkers i can say only luks r secondary when u get involve wid them these r ppl who make u conscious abt ur partners looks...

----------


## EntangleDesi

> Ofcourse it is possible. i met the girl i love on internet, currently we dont have any contact with each other, the last time i talked to her, she said she loves me, but cant talk to me, cuz her parents figured out about us, and m here ready to spend my whole life, waiting for her to come back. to be honest, luks mattered to me alot, and she was not my kinda girl, as in luks. But when u fall in love with someone, and truly love him/her then u automatically start liking everything about them. But atleast u both shud luk gud when u stand together. i hope u understand wht i mean...



thats the thing about the internet...pictures can be tweaked and there's always angle pictures and flash-- it makes everyone look better...with that being said, when meeting someone on the internet, you can judge them based on what they say and how they say it to you, getting to know them as a person.

looks matter to all of us - those that say they don't are only denying themselves from the truth, but with the meeting someone on the net, we can see past what we may just pass by on the street and really get to know that person and go from there.


i've been talking to someone and yes i'm interested in them and when i saw a picture of them at first i was disappointed-def. not someone i would pick out of a crowd, but then i went back and though about all our conversations and just how easy it was and how great it feels to talk to him, whenever we are able to. it just makes the looks secondary, because everything else about them makes up for it. and then you start liking what you see in front of-it jsut becomes this flawless picture

[[wow..i've gone on such a rant]]

----------


## Rockkker

> thats the thing about the internet...pictures can be tweaked and there's always angle pictures and flash-- it makes everyone look better...with that being said, when meeting someone on the internet, you can judge them based on what they say and how they say it to you, getting to know them as a person.
> 
> looks matter to all of us - those that say they don't are only denying themselves from the truth, but with the meeting someone on the net, we can see past what we may just pass by on the street and really get to know that person and go from there.
> 
> 
> i've been talking to someone and yes i'm interested in them and when i saw a picture of them at first i was disappointed-def. not someone i would pick out of a crowd, but then i went back and though about all our conversations and just how easy it was and how great it feels to talk to him, whenever we are able to. it just makes the looks secondary, because everything else about them makes up for it. and then you start liking what you see in front of-it jsut becomes this flawless picture
> 
> [[wow..i've gone on such a rant]]


Same is my story... and yea the picture thingy is true  :Smile: , my girl luks diff. on cam. But whenever i saw her i feel like she is the worlds most beautiful girl. But the thing is internet relationships mostly fail. her parents figured out about us, and she got completely changed, we dont have contact with each other, last time i talked to her, she just told me that she'll marry me, but cant talk now. I dont even know where she is, she really wants to marry me or not.  :Frown:  I can't believe i was talking to her. After all those promises. she still left me alone.  :Frown:  miss her soo much, it really hurts when ya love someone blindly and then u dont get love in return. Its not a gud idea to be in a internet relationship. If she was here in my city i wud have tried to fix things up again. But i cant reach her. All u have to do is delete your accounts, switch off the phone etc. and then its all over. u wont be able to do anything about it. 
 I guess Girls and guys can never be friends, if a girl and guy's behavior is kind and polite with each other, then feelings start growing inside them. That's y it is said in islam that you shud not talk to a person of opp. gender in polite, soft voice.. cuz sooner or later, u mite start having feelings for them. 

@ sweet_a: mention not, thanx..

----------


## Rockkker

@EntangleDesi: Same is my story... I agree luks matter to everyone, but when u fall in love then it doesn't reall matter, and yea the picture thingy is true  :Smile: , my girl luks diff. on cam. But whenever i see her i feel like she is the worlds most beautiful girl. But the thing is internet relationships mostly fail. her parents figured out about us, and she got completely changed, we dont have contact with each other, last time i talked to her, she just told me that she'll marry me, but cant talk now. I dont even know where she is, she really wants to marry me or not.  :Frown:  I can't believe i was talking to her. After all those promises. she still left me alone.  :Frown:  miss her soo much, it really hurts when ya love someone blindly and then u dont get love in return. Its not a gud idea to be in a internet relationship. If she was here in my city i wud have tried to fix things up again. But i cant reach her. All u have to do is delete your accounts, switch off the phone etc. and then its all over. u wont be able to do anything about it. 
 Both girl and guy shud be willing to face anything, or else the relationship mite end. No offence, but I learned from my relationship that girls are weak. M not saying that they can't do jobs like guys and stuff like that. I mean that they cant face hardship, my girl promised me she'll never leave me. but when her parents figured out about us, and after she faced all the hardship.. she gave up. she got completely changed, her views, the way she was talking to me etc. and just 3 days ago she was dying to chat with me.
 I guess Girls and guys can never be friends, if a girl and guy's behavior is kind and polite with each other, then feelings start growing inside them. That's y it is said in islam that you shud not talk to a person of opp. gender in polite, soft voice.. cuz sooner or later, u mite start having feelings for them. Oops i talk soo much, hehe... Sorry, if i said something wrong...

@ sweet_a: mention not, thanx..

@ porcelein_doll: Hmm.. yes, u r right.

Uh, y the edit button dissappeared :s... plz dont count this as a spam

----------


## EntangleDesi

how long have/had you know her for?

love's one of those words that gets thrown around all too easily..
I've known my guy for almost two years, but it wasn't till the end of last year that we really started talking and feelings started developing, but is it love, no. I for one cannot, and will not use that word till I really mean it and know the person who's on the receiving end. And being that we are thousands of miles apart, the feeling of wanting to be with them is there, but the reality side of me is there also and knows that its almost impossible. And me and him have discussed this...when going into a relationship on the internet, its best to be upfront and open from the get go, or your emotions will take over.

love can make us all blind, no matter if its a face to face or internet relationship - the emotions tend to get the better of us.


but i do have to disagree with your statement about girls being weak.. I've known plenty of girls that have been hurt, because the guy couldn't stick up for himself. Both parties have to put in the effort to make it work, if they honestly want it, when the hard times come along.




> @EntangleDesi: Same is my story... I agree luks matter to everyone, but when u fall in love then it doesn't reall matter, and yea the picture thingy is true , my girl luks diff. on cam. But whenever i see her i feel like she is the worlds most beautiful girl. But the thing is internet relationships mostly fail. her parents figured out about us, and she got completely changed, we dont have contact with each other, last time i talked to her, she just told me that she'll marry me, but cant talk now. I dont even know where she is, she really wants to marry me or not.  I can't believe i was talking to her. After all those promises. she still left me alone.  miss her soo much, it really hurts when ya love someone blindly and then u dont get love in return. Its not a gud idea to be in a internet relationship. If she was here in my city i wud have tried to fix things up again. But i cant reach her. All u have to do is delete your accounts, switch off the phone etc. and then its all over. u wont be able to do anything about it. 
>  Both girl and guy shud be willing to face anything, or else the relationship mite end. No offence, but I learned from my relationship that girls are weak. M not saying that they can't do jobs like guys and stuff like that. I mean that they cant face hardship, my girl promised me she'll never leave me. but when her parents figured out about us, and after she faced all the hardship.. she gave up. she got completely changed, her views, the way she was talking to me etc. and just 3 days ago she was dying to chat with me.
>  I guess Girls and guys can never be friends, if a girl and guy's behavior is kind and polite with each other, then feelings start growing inside them. That's y it is said in islam that you shud not talk to a person of opp. gender in polite, soft voice.. cuz sooner or later, u mite start having feelings for them. Oops i talk soo much, hehe... Sorry, if i said something wrong...
> 
> @ sweet_a: mention not, thanx..
> 
> @ porcelein_doll: Hmm.. yes, u r right.
> 
> Uh, y the edit button dissappeared :s... plz dont count this as a spam

----------


## Rockkker

yes, u r rite.. well everything happened very fast, u can say "chaar dino da pyaar o rabba lambi judae"  :Frown: .. but we both were in true love with each other, first she proposed me, but at that time, i didn't had feelings for her, later after few months, i started having feelings for her, then proposed her. she denied, reason was that she was afraid what will happen if her parents come to know about it.. however, she accepted.. and one day, when what she said happened, she stopped contact. so i think one day she'll come back, its just that she doesn't want to hurt her parents again, the only thing which hurts me is that her behavior changed, i m obsessed about her, she is a important part of my life, now all of a sudden she asks me to stop contact, so obviously i will resist. all i wanted from her was to show some love and politely tell me the situation, instead of being bossy, taking every decision on her own.. and then deleting every single account. so that i cant contact her. she knew this will happen, and used to say that she will never leave me, and when it happened then she broke her promise.
  I was ready to face anything.. we used to talk for hours, and even then we used to do never ending byes. we have something special about us, its not like we were taking the relationship easy.  When i last talked to her, she said that y staying in contact is so important to me, and that, i just enjoy talking, in other words u can say she was saying indirectly that its like time pass for me. 
  I cant concentrate on my studies.  :Frown:  Spend every day thinking about her, or wasting my time in other stuff. i dont think its effecting her, but IF maybe she leaves me(tho my hurt says she wont, but cant expect anything from her now) my life will be spoiled, i cant even think of being in a relationship with someone else... 
  if u are in true love, u can do ANYTHING for your partner, nothin is impossible for u, love can make u do anything. But when the person leaves u. it completely destroys u. Sorry i talk so much. :s

----------


## porcelein_doll

emotions r everywhere.they r not bound how we meet and where.but i feel one thing if some1 loves u.there is not any kind of majboori :Big Grin: .and if some1 is in love there is nop fear at all.if some1 says he/she cant do anything or has some kind of problem in making a relashionship he is getting rid of u.he is lier. :Frown:

----------


## EntangleDesi

its completely okay I'm doing a lot of talking too..this is actually therapeutic release :]

but how can you really know that it's love and not lust, especially in short time?
I have feeling for my guy, but love? I think I've put out the realistic side of this relationship and see just that. Us being together or ever seeing once another has a slim chance of ever happening, and it's not even the parents issue for me. Yes, they would freak and ask a million questions, but for now realistically I see the miles between us as being the problem and if we were to meet and things were to work out..what about the future? where would we live? would he be willing to move if lets say I had a better job offer? All that and so much more I have taken into consideration. I do miss him when we don't get to talk as much..but
EKKS obsessed..that's one of those words/feelings that's really risky to come across - it can lead us down a path that isn't healthy.

I've told myself from the beginning that I would take my situation one day at a time and have done just that -- its hard at times to not let the emotions take over, but I refuse to let myself go emotionally.

but you know, your entire experience use that as a learning tool, not to disregard internet dating ever again, but rather how to improve it the next time around be it with her or someone else. people come in and out of our lives all for reason, what that reason is..we have to look within our self and find that on our own..Everything happens for a reason..don't dwell on it for her...if she's meant to be it will happen..I know a lot easier said than done, but you cannot stop living and moving forward in your life..it will only hurt you and your partner in the future.

----------


## Rockkker

> its completely okay I'm doing a lot of talking too..this is actually therapeutic release :]
> 
> but how can you really know that it's love and not lust, especially in short time?
> I have feeling for my guy, but love? I think I've put out the realistic side of this relationship and see just that. Us being together or ever seeing once another has a slim chance of ever happening, and it's not even the parents issue for me. Yes, they would freak and ask a million questions, but for now realistically I see the miles between us as being the problem and if we were to meet and things were to work out..what about the future? where would we live? would he be willing to move if lets say I had a better job offer? All that and so much more I have taken into consideration. I do miss him when we don't get to talk as much..but
> EKKS obsessed..that's one of those words/feelings that's really risky to come across - it can lead us down a path that isn't healthy.
> 
> I've told myself from the beginning that I would take my situation one day at a time and have done just that -- its hard at times to not let the emotions take over, but I refuse to let myself go emotionally.
> 
> but you know, your entire experience use that as a learning tool, not to disregard internet dating ever again, but rather how to improve it the next time around be it with her or someone else. people come in and out of our lives all for reason, what that reason is..we have to look within our self and find that on our own..Everything happens for a reason..don't dwell on it for her...if she's meant to be it will happen..I know a lot easier said than done, but you cannot stop living and moving forward in your life..it will only hurt you and your partner in the future.


First of all i know its not lust, cuz i wud have forgotten about her if it was lust. lust is cuz of luks, am not a racist but to be honest, i only liked white girls, i always wanted to be in a relationship with a girl of white complexion. I dunno y but thats the way i m, never thought i would love a fair-tanned kinda girl. Luks wise she was not my kinda girl. When i first saw her, she was just a ordinary girl for me, and at that moment i thought we can be not more than friends. But it happened, cuz i started loving her soul. and then automatically started liking her luks too. Secondly, i m not one of those guys who can get over it. when someone loves me, not just a girl i mean, my buddies my family, relatives. (well i cant think of how to say this) Main apnay app ko us bande k hawalay ker deta hun, u can say i blindly trust them. And if someone loves me, i love them twice as compared to how much they love me. I wont be able to sleep for many nights even if my friendship broke up with my bestie. Relationships mean alot to me.  And yea its not about time, a 3 year old relationship can also break up.  Few months are enough to know a person, and after all we used to talk for MANY hours, dont wanna mention, but many many hours. hehe.
 And yea if i was not a true lover, i wud have tried to take revenge from her for hurting me, like my acquaintances did with their gf's. Instead, Alhamdulillah i pray for her everyday in namaaz. Only i know how much pain i suffered. still, love her...

And yea about what u said that learn from the entire experience. well i said what i learned. Girls are weak. Cuz i think no one can love me more than her. still she did this to me. She knows every single weakness, defect about me, and there are many of them in me. I doubt any girl will love me after knowing them. I don't want to loose her.

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^ You can't judge every of the opposite sex based on your experience with one girl, though. I know you feeling like you don't want to loose her, but sometimes letting go of ppl is the best you can do - really there is no use being with someone if it isn't a 100% commitment on both ends. You can't say that no one will ever love you, because you just never know what or who the future holds. 

I'm not saying to forget about her at all..forgetting about someone we care about is the hardest thing ever but after a while we do have to let go at some point and let reality kick in.

As for revenge, I've always believed in the idea that karma is  bitch and that revenge is only for the weak hearted...I could never stoop down to that level

GAAH..ignore my post if you don't want to talk about it

----------


## Rockkker

> ^^ You can't judge every of the opposite sex based on your experience with one girl, though. I know you feeling like you don't want to loose her, but sometimes letting go of ppl is the best you can do - really there is no use being with someone if it isn't a 100% commitment on both ends. You can't say that no one will ever love you, because you just never know what or who the future holds. 
> 
> I'm not saying to forget about her at all..forgetting about someone we care about is the hardest thing ever but after a while we do have to let go at some point and let reality kick in.
> 
> As for revenge, I've always believed in the idea that karma is  bitch and that revenge is only for the weak hearted...I could never stoop down to that level
> 
> GAAH..ignore my post if you don't want to talk about it


Nah, u r rite. Stupid me, m keep on saying girls are weak, girls are weak. Didn't mean that every girl is. Sorry i guess i annoyed u. Well she is only 14 yr old. what can you expect from such a young girl. she can't fight with her parents for me. And m not asking her to do it. but atleast she cud have been the same.  :Frown: .. but her behavior and views changed, thats y m so pissed off.

----------


## EntangleDesi

> Nah, u r rite. Stupid me, m keep on saying girls are weak, girls are weak. Didn't mean that every girl is. Sorry i guess i annoyed u. Well she is only 14 yr old. what can you expect from such a young girl. she can't fight with her parents for me. And m not asking her to do it. but atleast she cud have been the same. .. but her behavior and views changed, thats y m so pissed off.


hahahah..noo not annoyed, just don't want you going around says girls are weak..then no girl will ever want to know you..

But wait 14? How old are you? And you were discussing/thinking about marriage? She's still a kid, she hasn't developed her ideals about life be it what she wants to do career wise or what she looks for in a person. She's just at that starting point where she's starting do discover all these new feelings towards life and people.

You cannot expect much or anything at all from a 14 year old

----------


## Rockkker

> hahahah..noo not annoyed, just don't want you going around says girls are weak..then no girl will ever want to know you..
> 
> But wait 14? How old are you? And you were discussing/thinking about marriage? She's still a kid, she hasn't developed her ideals about life be it what she wants to do career wise or what she looks for in a person. She's just at that starting point where she's starting do discover all these new feelings towards life and people.
> 
> You cannot expect much or anything at all from a 14 year old


Well m 18, and yea she is too young, but after all I WAS WILLING TO FACE ANYTHING. and well i love her, so obviously i will want to marry her in future. Well i guess thats where i made a mistake. She is only 14. And i m so serious about her. All i know is that i love her, its not my fault that she is 14.  :Frown: 
 Thats what my friend always said, that dude, at the age of 15-18, emotions develop, changes appear in the character as in emotions and like wht ya said above.  and he used to said that one day she will start disliking your obsession. But well, dunno about that cuz she never said that she have any problem with me being so obsessive.

----------


## EntangleDesi

> Well m 18, and yea she is too young, but after all I WAS WILLING TO FACE ANYTHING. and well i love her, so obviously i will want to marry her in future. Well i guess thats where i made a mistake. She is only 14. And i m so serious about her. All i know is that i love her, its not my fault that she is 14. 
>  Thats what my friend always said, that dude, at the age of 15-18, emotions develop, changes appear in the character as in emotions and like wht ya said above.  and he used to said that one day she will start disliking your obsession. But well, dunno about that cuz she never said that she have any problem with me being so obsessive.


UGH honestly right now for the two of you 4 years is too much of a difference, she's still a kid and you've just become an adult.

if this were years along the line, then I'd see the possibility of it happening and ways of making it happen

and being obsessed isn't healthy at all or you or the other person...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

@ rockerr...dude...i was reading ur postz thinkin both ov u r above 20??
hhhmmm...ur juss makin it a bit more hard for urself
i mean...i dnt think a 14 year old grl wud know much abt commitment??
God bless you..

----------


## Rockkker

> UGH honestly right now for the two of you 4 years is too much of a difference, she's still a kid and you've just become an adult.
> 
> if this were years along the line, then I'd see the possibility of it happening and ways of making it happen
> 
> and being obsessed isn't healthy at all or you or the other person...


what you mean by that? Ammi kehti hain age difference hona acha hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue: ... well the problem is not the age difference, its she being 14 only.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

datz da point rocker...shez ONLY 14!!!

----------


## Rockkker

> @ rockerr...dude...i was reading ur postz thinkin both ov u r above 20??
> hhhmmm...ur juss makin it a bit more hard for urself
> i mean...i dnt think a 14 year old grl wud know much abt commitment??
> God bless you..


hmm... But now I m already in love  :Frown: (. Nothin can change my mind. Thanx tho. and yes ajj kal k ladkay bohat tez hain  :Stick Out Tongue:  aur stupid bhi, like me. I mean baaton se andaaza nahi lagaaya jasakhta. Btw is urdu allowed on the forum. its 8am aur main abh tak soya nahi. dont feel like talking in english. v tired.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> hmm... But now I m already in love (. Nothin can change my mind. Thanx tho. and yes ajj kal k ladkay bohat tez hain  aur stupid bhi, like me.


r u sure itz LOVE???
how long have u known her for???:doh:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> what you mean by that? Ammi kehti hain age difference hona acha hota hai ... well the problem is not the age difference, its she being 14 only.


if she was in her 20s then it would be another story all together..but a 14 year old..its not only an age difference but a difference of where you both are mentally

not to be rude..but get over it...you cannot expect a 14 year to commit to you...or anyone but her parents..and if you expect her to..you're not blind from love but stupidity

----------


## Rockkker

> r u sure itz LOVE???
> how long have u known her for???:doh:


EntangleDesi asked me the same thing, read the my previous posts, i gave a lamba chordha detailed answer to her.  :Smile:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

and yeah
@ entangle...thnx a lot doll...ur postz make sense...and they kinda bring u out ov ur lill "box"

----------


## Rockkker

> if she was in her 20s then it would be another story all together..but a 14 year old..its not only an age difference but a difference of where you both are mentally
> 
> not to be rude..but get over it...you cannot expect a 14 year to commit to you...or anyone but her parents..and if you expect her to..you're not blind from love but stupidity


hehehe, well said, but m afraid.. nothin will affect me.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

how long has it been??
since u didnt talk to her??

----------


## Rockkker

> and yeah
> @ entangle...thnx a lot doll...ur postz make sense...and they kinda bring u out ov ur lill "box"


don't u think my posts make any sense??? hehe... i guess after few days, ppl will know me here by another name. Mr. Psycho lover.

Not much, march 11... But every day is like azaab, can't concentrate on studies, don't have much to do, spend whole day in my room, playing music and watching movies etc. I need to get a life. BUT my life is miles away from me..  :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

@ Rockkker: blaah...:bham; tell your friends that I told them that they need to do this all over your head till you get it...or I don't know start going to new/different places 




> and yeah
> @ entangle...thnx a lot doll...ur postz make sense...and they kinda bring u out ov ur lill "box"


:] 

I feel as if I had hijacked your thread, but it's been therapeutic release for me :P

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolzzz
good one yo
nopz...they do make sense
itz juss dat...my situation iz a bit different
and yeah
i guess guyz @ 18 aint all dat mature???

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

nopz
u know doll
i stopped coming here
cuz i wasnt realli getting nything out
and it kinda got a bit more confusing
and yeah
do watevr u want to dis
APNI HE THREAD SAMJHO  :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

:doh:rockker

----------


## Rockkker

> lolzzz
> good one yo
> nopz...they do make sense
> itz juss dat...my situation iz a bit different
> and yeah
> i guess guyz @ 18 aint all dat mature???


Mummmy!!! (hope that sounds mature  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Can't u sissy's stop pulling my leg.

----------


## EntangleDesi

> don't u think my posts make any sense??? hehe... i guess after few days, ppl will know me here by another name. Mr. Psycho lover.


 no not psycho..just delusional... :P

@sweet_a... I'd love to hear about your situation..maybe we would help one another  :Embarrassment: hhno;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Mummmy!!! (hope that sounds mature ) Can't u sissy's stop pulling my leg.


we sissyz want u to get something in ur khali dimag
we r COOL like dat:bham;
(i m just messing wid u...m kinda sorry if u wana beat da hell out ov me :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Rockkker

> we sissyz want u to get something in ur khali dimag
> we r COOL like dat:bham;
> (i m just messing wid u...m kinda sorry if u wana beat da hell out ov me)


uh, no no. Thanx for making a unsuccessful attempt to put some sense in my brain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^ she said it..
 we're tryin to man you up..or else...EEEKKKSS!!!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> no not psycho..just delusional... :P
> 
> @sweet_a... I'd love to hear about your situation..maybe we would help one another hhno;


lolz
itz not all dat MAGICAL i wud say
and im xtrmly bad wid wordz:doh:
but its just dis guy...i have known him for 3 yearz and a few monthz now...and no hez not some RANDOM guy off da net
my fam knowz hiz fam n blah blah
but i onli talk to him ONLINE...not even a fone call u know
so...itz juss confusing:doh:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> uh, no no. Thanx for making a unsuccessful attempt to put some sense in my brain


oh no...u juss wait n watch...u'll be laufin at urself 10 yearz frm now...and den u'll think abt US
and u'll come HERE
and open a new THREAD for us
THANKING us
for makin u see da REAL LIGHT :Stick Out Tongue: 
btw...hope it dznt take u TEN yearz to lauf abt it:doh:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> lolz
> itz not all dat MAGICAL i wud say
> and im xtrmly bad wid wordz:doh:
> but its just dis guy...i have known him for 3 yearz and a few monthz now...and no hez not some RANDOM guy off da net
> my fam knowz hiz fam n blah blah
> but i onli talk to him ONLINE...not even a fone call u know
> so...itz juss confusing:doh:


me too..when it comes to words...i'm terrible at it..'
is there a reason why you don't talk on the phone?

life's confusing..damn life :nonono:

but really if you want to talk..pm me.. I won't be nosey and ask a gazillion questions..I hate it.and wouldn't know how to..but sometimes its good to tell things to ppl we dont even know

----------


## Rockkker

> oh no...u juss wait n watch...u'll be laufin at urself 10 yearz frm now...and den u'll think abt US
> and u'll come HERE
> and open a new THREAD for us
> THANKING us
> for makin u see da REAL LIGHT
> btw...hope it dznt take u TEN yearz to lauf abt it:doh:


InshaAllah... I'll make a thread after 10 years, that i lover her millions times more than now...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

sweet_a: poor emoticon, baychaara sir peeth peeth k abh tak tou sir main dard ho chuka hoga uskay  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyways, thankyou so much, sorry for eating ur brains, and if i said something wrong... thanx for being so nice. C ya later. Allah Hafiz

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> me too..when it comes to words...i'm terrible at it..'
> is there a reason why you don't talk on the phone?
> 
> life's confusing..damn life :nonono:
> 
> but really if you want to talk..pm me.. I won't be nosey and ask a gazillion questions..I hate it.and wouldn't know how to..but sometimes its good to tell things to ppl we dont even know


nopz
no rzn...i jus dnt wana take it to da next level
i mean...i m jus kinda trying to run away frm him now
i dnt want ny mess
cuz u know...der r SOME thingz...dat r like IMPOSSIBLE
and we are IMPOSSIBLE
i hope it made SENSE:doh:
anyhow
thnx doll...for da offer...i'll definitely do so wenever i need someone:hug:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz @ rockker
i'll sure visit dis site...in 10 yearz
and wud love to see dat thread
and yeah
sorry if i was a bit rude
okiz kido...Allah hafiz

----------


## Rockkker

> lolz @ rockker
> i'll sure visit dis site...in 10 yearz
> and wud love to see dat thread
> and yeah
> sorry if i was a bit rude
> okiz kido...Allah hafiz


Rude? i dont think so... thtz y i said thanx for being so nice to me. Anyways, me going. subha hogae. Both of u sissy's take care. Allah Hafiz.

----------


## EntangleDesi

well if dont want it then dont..no point in wasting yours and his time


ahh impossible...sense not much, but then at the same time I can see what you're getting at



> nopz
> no rzn...i jus dnt wana take it to da next level
> i mean...i m jus kinda trying to run away frm him now
> i dnt want ny mess
> cuz u know...der r SOME thingz...dat r like IMPOSSIBLE
> and we are IMPOSSIBLE
> i hope it made SENSE:doh:
> anyhow
> thnx doll...for da offer...i'll definitely do so wenever i need someone:hug:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

his time???nopz...hez JUST a very good FRIEND
and at da moment..it juss seemz like..."i" wana change lanez or wateva
nothing frm his side

----------


## EntangleDesi

ahh well maybe..sometimes its best to remain friends and not risk ruining that

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz
datz da point doll
datz why i want someone to tell me itz not ALWAYZ LOVE!!!
but oh wellll...
God bless me
and thnx doll

----------


## EntangleDesi

but it might just be from your end...but in order for a relationship to work both ends have to come to a central point

have you told him how to felt?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

nopz
hell no
cant EVER take dat risk
i mean
i KNOW derz NOTHING frm his side
and i cant IMAGINE us not TALKING again
itz like a drug to me...lolz m i making sense??
damnnnn @ my wordinggg

----------


## EntangleDesi

but at the same time you cannot deny your feelings for him either..that isn't healthy either..
now if you know that he doesn't feel the same way and if telling him would ruin the friendship then I and this is just me..I would just let it go and just keep being friends...but just don't let it ruin what you have

I think I know what you mean though..I'm sorta in that situation even though he's shown interest before..I just don't know now..that its hard to communicate bc of time differences and all

I feel like I'm babbling

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz @ babbling
yupz...i KNOW i cant tell him...like watevr happenz
datz why i wantd someone to say itz just LUST...or something along those lines
so i can continue wid wat i have...instead of demanding for more
if itz making sense??
u know you are a very lucky lady
i say...GO FOR IT:-D

----------


## EntangleDesi

but even if someone were to say it..it doesn't really mean anythiing...it is what it is..
besides that we cannot help now we feel..damn human emotions!!!


LOL..you know I would love to go for it, but the realistic side of me sees the distance physically and knows that the chance of us ever being together is slim to done..I'm here in the states and he's all the way in South Africa..all I can do for now is keep taking it one day at a time..and enjoy the time that we do get to talk to one another

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

but...isnt it like...if u have ur family with u...der trust or watevr...and da guy is willing to work it up...den NOTHING matterz???not even da distance??
i mean...i have seen a few long distance relationshipz...and trust me doll...not all ov dem end up wid a "deleted account"

----------


## EntangleDesi

at the end it...and I've discussed this with him..I'll always have a really friend out of this..I'm not letting the distance get in my way of how I feel for him, it's always been one day we will meet..be it as just friends or whatever it may be. I'm not going to stop have feeling for them just because of that...if its meant to be...it will be

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz...u put it together pretty nicely...
well...inshALLAH man...God bless ya

----------


## EntangleDesi

:] thank you

I just realized that I make a lot more sense when I ramble on and not think about what I'm saying..how messed up is that

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz...yeah i guess u shud stop thinkin and start ramblin frm now on...trust me...it will help jerkz like me...understanding a smart doll like u :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

OYE!!! Who you callin a jerk...
and I must be having a good day/night..

otherwise I have this look ---? all over my face

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

hahahhaha @ OYE!!!
itz been AGEZ since i heard dattt
desiz ROCK yo...:dj;
and lolz @ ur look
i guess God iz givin u all dat to pass me some ov ur wisdom :Stick Out Tongue:  
and sorry my typing iz like a 14 year old:doh:
but u rock:dj;

----------


## EntangleDesi

LMAO...I use it ALL the time :rolling;

and I agree desi do :dj;


aww..haha..14 year old..trust me long as I don't have to keep reading over what you have to say..and still have to go HUH??? after having read it 20 times..you're good :P

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

hahahah well den u made me feel pretty good abt maself doll:clap2:
and yeah
dont u think dis forum thingy iz like REALLIII slow???
i mean...not many threadz come up after every min...and ppl dont write much na??:g:

----------


## EntangleDesi

YAAY!! mission accomplished  :Big Grin: 

and yeah I agree...I only come on here when I'm bored and I've run out of places to go or things to do...not very entertaining

I remember the days when I used to be all over forums (not this one) and keeping track of replies was a task


btw where in the states are you?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

pplzzz...WAKE UP AND POSTTTTTTTTTTTT:bham;
m in VA :locy;
boringggggggggg stateeee:zzz;
wat abt u???:whistle;

----------


## EntangleDesi

I'm in GA..Atl to be exact...

do you have msn??

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

yupz...wait :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

> but...isnt it like...if u have ur family with u...der trust or watevr...and da guy is willing to work it up...den NOTHING matterz???not even da distance??
> i mean...i have seen a few long distance relationshipz...and trust me doll...not all ov dem end up wid a "deleted account"


Dont say like this  :Frown: , who said that our relationship is over(u said that deleted account thingy so its indirectly about me), i know that she still loves me, she was always confused about few things, she used to say that having relationship with a guy and then talking with him is not allowed in Islam, but she said she still wanted to talk to me(like ya said the drug thingy, same was with us), you can say she was confused, wht to do. And secondly she doesn't want to hurt her parents. but m confused abt this..  last time I talked to her she said she has become mature now(like as if falling in love with me was also cuz of her immaturity), well how can someone become mature in 3 days. 3 days ago she was dying to talk, and after 3 days she said she has become mature and have decided that its not rite. Well m confused about that immature thingy. But i know she'll come back one day, its not the end of the relationship. She stopped talking to me cuz she thinks its wrong from a religious point of view, so that means she is religious, so i think that after being so close to me, she cant be with any other guy. Any nice girl won't do that.

----------


## Yawarkamal

It may be posible or may be not, because only 1 percent , chance most of boys are fake they are flerting or if they are from asian countries  most of want to go america, so be careful to decide it is love ...

GOOD LUK

----------


## Rockkker

> It may be posible or may be not, because only 1 percent , chance most of boys are fake they are flerting or if they are from asian countries  most of want to go america, so be careful to decide it is love ...
> 
> GOOD LUK


Uh, how many times and to how many ppl will i have to prove that its luv, even if u hang me, up side down, and then start giving me 400 volt shock therapy.. for hours, even then i wont say that its not love.  :Big Grin:  I've decided what i'll do, will wait for her to come bk... No one can change a true lovers decision. Cuz yea dil ka muamla hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And i can't understand wht u r trying to say. I just wanna say that I m interest in going abroad but not cuz i'll find white girls over there. I m a musician, and i want to become a mainstream artist, and that can be done if i stay in Pakistan. But I've planned to go to Australia to join a music academy, i have many relatives in aus, so i mite spend few years over there n then i'll come bk. I dunno how going to america relates with my relationship. if u have read my previous post and said that cuz i said i like white girls, so let me make it clear... i meant that i like girls of white complexion. Not white american girls.
And yea i dont have the guts to talk to a girl face to face, luking straight in her eyes, so how can i be a guy who flirts with girls???

Read ur post again, i guess it is maybe for Sweet_a or EntangleDesi. :s

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Dont say like this , who said that our relationship is over(u said that deleted account thingy so its indirectly about me), i know that she still loves me, she was always confused about few things, she used to say that having relationship with a guy and then talking with him is not allowed in Islam, but she said she still wanted to talk to me(like ya said the drug thingy, same was with us), you can say she was confused, wht to do. And secondly she doesn't want to hurt her parents. but m confused abt this..  last time I talked to her she said she has become mature now(like as if falling in love with me was also cuz of her immaturity), well how can someone become mature in 3 days. 3 days ago she was dying to talk, and after 3 days she said she has become mature and have decided that its not rite. Well m confused about that immature thingy. But i know she'll come back one day, its not the end of the relationship. She stopped talking to me cuz she thinks its wrong from a religious point of view, so that means she is religious, so i think that after being so close to me, she cant be with any other guy. Any nice girl won't do that.


hahhahahahah oh Goddd
nopz...itz not indirectly about u...why wud i use ur xmple...wen ur not even clear abt it urself???
and oh well
no one said dat she was flirting or watevr wid u and dat now she left u she will go around and check other guyz out
all we r saying is that her age is pretty...uummm young??
so i dont think she knows much about commitment
so chill out :hug:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> It may be posible or may be not, because only 1 percent , chance most of boys are fake they are flerting or if they are from asian countries  most of want to go america, so be careful to decide it is love ...
> 
> GOOD LUK


well
i do kinda agree wid u...but then again...he aint some random guy off da net...like i know his family and blah blah...but i have never met him personally itz just a net thing btwn us
and another thing...derz NOTHING frm HIS side...

----------


## EntangleDesi

This is just a question..what can you possibly have in common with a 14 year old? You're both in different parts of your life...commitment practically doesn't exist at that age..its the age of experimenting and finding new likes and dislikes.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ yupz rocker...plz answer...i realli wana know :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

> This is just a question..what can you possibly have in common with a 14 year old? You're both in different parts of your life...commitment practically doesn't exist at that age..its the age of experimenting and finding new likes and dislikes.


I m 18 but still just a kid, hungry for love. All i know that she likes Queen  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Everyone hates Queen in pk, only i m a Queen lover(u know the We will rock u song, its by Queen). And she likes it! special girl for me hehe  :Smile: .
Just kidding, well dunno but there was something special about us, if a girl and a guy talk for so many hours, non stop, and then those never ending byes. then there is obviously something common in them. luk, i have more female friends, i talk to them, but can continue the conversation hardly for half an hour, not more than that. Y? cause we dont have any thing common to talk about. That Queen thingy was just a nice example  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> I m 18 but still just a kid, hungry for love. All i know that she likes Queen ... Everyone hates Queen in pk, only i m a Queen lover(u know the We will rock u song, its by Queen). And she likes it! special girl for me hehe .
> Just kidding, well dunno but there was something special about us, if a girl and a guy talk for so many hours, non stop, and then those never ending byes. then there is obviously something common in them. luk, i have more female friends, i talk to them, but can continue the conversation hardly for half an hour, not more than that. Y? cause we dont have any thing common to talk about. That Queen thingy was just a nice example ...


queen thingy??? :bangin:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> I m 18 but still just a kid, hungry for love. All i know that she likes Queen ... Everyone hates Queen in pk, only i m a Queen lover(u know the We will rock u song, its by Queen). And she likes it! special girl for me hehe .
> Just kidding, well dunno but there was something special about us, if a girl and a guy talk for so many hours, non stop, and then those never ending byes. then there is obviously something common in them. luk, i have more female friends, i talk to them, but can continue the conversation hardly for half an hour, not more than that. Y? cause we dont have any thing common to talk about. That Queen thingy was just a nice example ...


You got mud on your face
You big disgrace
Somebody better put you back in your place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you



Okay so you have the same taste in musc..BLAAH..and you can talk to her for hours...if that's how it works..then DAMN have I got it good..
but seriously what about life's goals?

and yes, you are still a kid, but lets face it..you're also entering adulthood..there's a difference in her being a kid..bc she is one..and you

but just because you have something in common with someone it doesn't mean that its love...its just a common bond that you too share...
I don't know..but I just can't see how you can be in love with a kid..sorry if it sounds judgmental

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

same taste in music...aaawwwww :Stick Out Tongue: 
btw...entango no matter wat u say...he'll deny...letz juss give him hiz 5 yearz
and yeah @ rockker...dude u didnt tell me...how long has it been since she didnt talk to u???

----------


## EntangleDesi

:Frown:  but it'll be too late..he'll have wasted his life away *sigh* WAKEEEY WAKEEY Rockker  :Stick Out Tongue: 


*gaahh

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

nopz
u'll see...he will move on
all we need is a religious...WHITE...cute...pretty...and some grl who lovez QUEEN :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

and ya rockker...dont murder me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

we'll make her love Queen if we have too and for the White...Fair and Lovely :P

btw Rockker..do let me know if I'm being too harsh on you..but really consider yourself lucky..I only pick on the lucky few :P

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

fair and lovely...mixd wid some jolen bleach creme
so rockker wont have to put up wid da upper lipz his 14 year old gf didnt get yet
and oohhh yeah rockker...dont murder me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

L-O-L

we should stop before he does something stooopid


OOOH Rockkker..HIII :]

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

hahahhahaha
naaawwww rockker knowz we want da best for him...he wont do nything stupid
right rockker???
and yeah...HHHIIII rockkker...how r u?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

I see you viewing this thread..you best come out..murder me now or teh picking won't ever stop..


WAIT..it still wont :P

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

yeah yeah ooohhhkkkkk rockker i feel a LILLLL guilty...COME OUT NOW!!!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

yyaaayyyyyy hez REPLYINGGGGGGGGGGGGG :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

> You got mud on your face
> You big disgrace
> Somebody better put you back in your place
> 
> We will we will rock you
> We will we will rock you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comon that was just a joke, u asked me whts common in both of us, so i just gave a example, tht our music taste is same. Well u can say, i m v v emotional, and once she said thats wht she likes the most about me. She always wanted a emotional guy etc etc. many more things i cant just point out all of them...

@sweet_a: dont u know about Queen!! U live in USA rite???  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sorry for msging late, my mom came asked me to let her use the pc for ten mins, and those ten mins turned in 20, 25,30 and so on... hehe. This internet! damn. Even adults get addicted to it.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

99.9% ov da grlz LOVE emotional guyz :Stick Out Tongue: 
beat DAT!!!:-D

----------


## EntangleDesi

WOOT WOOT..I shall hehave now

*sigh* reading has really bored the mind out of me..and I still have 35 pgs till this chapters over + 30 for the next one..couldn't they at least put in some colored photo shotos

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ur suchhhh a desi mama...photo shoto:-D
bare bachon ki books shooks mein photo shoto nahi hote doll :Stick Out Tongue: 
come ooonnnnnn...dont behave YET...letz piss rockker off some more :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

HAIII..and I was being sarcastic!!!

btw its great tht you can show your emotions..but they can lead you to trouble too..be careful of those..I;m just trying to see the connection ..and not just between you and her..anyone in your position



> comon that was just a joke, u asked me whts common in both of us, so i just gave a example, tht our music taste is same. Well u can say, i m v v emotional, and once she said thats wht she likes the most about me. She always wanted a emotional guy etc etc. many more things i cant just point out all of them...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

see doll...u see how cool rockker is...we can ask him watevr we want...and we still get SIMPLE and SEEDHE SADHE answerz :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> ur suchhhh a desi mama...photo shoto:-D
> bare bachon ki books shooks mein photo shoto nahi hote doll
> come ooonnnnnn...dont behave YET...letz piss rockker off some more


:rolling;and proud of it too!!!

BOOO no photo's what a rip off!!!:rtfm:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> comon that was just a joke, u asked me whts common in both of us, so i just gave a example, tht our music taste is same. Well u can say, i m v v emotional, and once she said thats wht she likes the most about me. She always wanted a emotional guy etc etc. many more things i cant just point out all of them...
> 
> @sweet_a: dont u know about Queen!! U live in USA rite??? 
> 
> Sorry for msging late, my mom came asked me to let her use the pc for ten mins, and those ten mins turned in 20, 25,30 and so on... hehe. This internet! damn. Even adults get addicted to it.


rockker...:brow:
i dont live in usa...dat was juss to get some xtra attention :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ask rockker to draw some for u :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Hehehehe, U sissy's are very funny  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue: , and yea i dont mind anything, cuz i m used to of it, everyone says such stuff to me... And u should pray to Allah that he create more emotional guys like me  :Stick Out Tongue: . Luk i mite even marry a girl, bcuz i want my mom to be happy, i'll wait ten years, i know she'll come bk, and IF not and If my mom keeps on insisting me to get married then i will, but i dont think i will be able to love her, cuz MY GIRL will always be in my heart, i guess i mite spoil that girls life whom i will marry if she is not MY GIRL... Miss her soo much :'((

Sweet_a: hmm, lag tou raha tha k show maarne k liye likha hai  :Stick Out Tongue: ..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

Do you mind telling how long itz been since u didnt talk to herrrrrrr???

----------


## EntangleDesi

*sigh* you need a hug..but at the same time I feel like giving you a thappar right up side your head!!!

but if you do wait for her...my advice is don't stop living your life..that won't be good for her if things were to work out


btw the picture[s] best have some rang to it

----------


## Rockkker

> Do you mind telling how long itz been since u didnt talk to herrrrrrr???


oops, i read sooo many of ur msgs that i forgot to answer this one, not much time, march 11 09 i already told u but u forgot... I wonder how will i spend 10 years without knowing whether she still loves me or not. My heart says she luvs me, but i cant expect anything from her now. 10 saal! shayad app mujhe yahan topic banaate huai nahi balkay koi mental hospital main dekhein  :Frown: . frustration se sir phathta hai.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

tango doll...:rolling;
oh Godddddddddd:rolling;
and yeah rockker...:tom; lemi know if itz workin:brow:
and yeah :hug; <<< is it a perverted smiley or wat???

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

march 11???
ok dat xplainz it
no worried
give it another month...and u'll be laufin at urself :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

@ rockker...watz wid ur timingz???u stay up all night???and sleep in da mornin or wat???:goofy;

----------


## Rockkker

> btw the picture[s] best have some rang to it


Sure! what colors ma'am?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Well u r absolutely rite, but cuz of her my life got on track and now its again off track. Wesay us k meri life main anay ki waje se main religious bhi hogaya. Mujh per Bohat affect padha.. Now all i want is to here once from her, that she will marry me, even if she says she'll come bk to me after 10 years, then i wont be naa shukra, atleast she will marry me. yehi sonch k khush hojaonga, and i want to say sorry cuz of few things, my obsession created problem for her, aur obsession ki waje se pata nahi kyun main selfish bhi hojaata tha, care nahi kerta tha uski, us ne tou mujh per bharosa ker k apne ghar k saare no. de rakhe they. cuz us k paas tou mobile nahi.

Gtg, Bhaiya online aagae, mom wants to talk to him.. c ya laters. A/h

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

:combat; rockkkkeerrrrr...
tango come here!!!:help:

----------


## EntangleDesi

sweet... get yo mind out da gutter :P

See it's never safe to be obsessed..but you cannot expect anythign from her..thats just being selfish

i want pretty colors!!! i'm being serious TOO!!!

----------


## EntangleDesi

who's tango??

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

:Embarrassment: mg: dat gutter thingy was for ME???
sshheeeeessshhhh wat did i doooooooo???:cc_confused:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> who's tango??


sorry...tango short for entangle :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^ the perverted smiley  :Stick Out Tongue: 

LOL..gotcha..I was like...errr Tango, dancing?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Sweet_a: hmm, lag tou raha tha k show maarne k liye likha hai ..


meine ye abhi dekha:brow:
i see AMREECANZ gettin all da attention...
so i thought...pakland likha to:dticon_rolleyes:
btw...ye HAMARA lill secret hai ok??:whistle;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

it iiiiiiiiiisssssssss a perverted smiley
sshheessshhh...itz like a FRENCH HUG...a VERY weird one :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

could you just imagine walking in on someone doing those moves..I wouldn't know if I should be shocked or LOL

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ahahhahahahhahahhahahaha
hahahhahahahhahahahhahahahha
oh Godddddddddddddddddd:rolling;
i am actly imagining ppl instead ov smileyz:rolling;
mein churane ki koshish kerti:rolling;

----------


## Rockkker

> See it's never safe to be obsessed..but you cannot expect anythign from her..thats just being selfish


What u mean?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

yeah rockker...dont XPECT ANYTHING FROM HER
btw...iz she in pak???

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^I mean you wanting to hear it from her mouth..that she would marry you one day..you cannot expect that not now at least...this would be an entirely different story if this were years down the line

LOL@sweet..you know whats worse..when you try busting those moves that those smilies make :O

----------


## Rockkker

> yeah rockker...dont XPECT ANYTHING FROM HER
> btw...iz she in pak???


yes she is in pak

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ :rolling;
:ast2; tango

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

and u??? @ rockkker

----------


## Rockkker

> meine ye abhi dekha:brow:
> i see AMREECANZ gettin all da attention...
> so i thought...pakland likha to:dticon_rolleyes:
> btw...ye HAMARA lill secret hai ok??:whistle;


hmm, okie dokie.

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^not that one..but others  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but I cannot respond to the last smiley..I need translation  :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ wer in pak??
@ rockker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

if a MOLVI has his finger moving like DAT...den u can GUESS wat he wantz frm ya :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

> and u??? @ rockkker


I m also from pak.. karachi.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ yeah but where??

----------


## EntangleDesi

> if a MOLVI has his finger moving like DAT...den u can GUESS wat he wantz frm ya


:givefl; i behave..promise

----------


## Rockkker

upper likha hai ^^

And yea i dont have any timing... kabhi bhi ho sakhta hun on.. msn pe tou 24/4, 4 iss liye cuz after deducting the power failure timing, 7 k 4 hojaate hain.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

oldiez behaving...BORINGGGGGGGGGG
letz chill:drunk:
and let da molvi do hiz work :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

mujhe tumhare AADHE ADHURE msgz kuin mil rahe hain
aur phir baad mein pure ho jate hain???

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

yo rockker...u work for some call center???

----------


## EntangleDesi

> oldiez behaving...BORINGGGGGGGGGG
> letz chill:drunk:
> and let da molvi do hiz work


LOL..behave in the most ridiculous way possible  :Wink: 

stop tempting me to go back to the bar :drunk:

and then go around making all the desi aunties think we were drunk :rolling;

----------


## Rockkker

> yo rockker...u work for some call center???


hehe no no... bus neendh nahi aati mujhe

----------


## Rockkker

cuz i edit them  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> LOL..behave in the most ridiculous way possible 
> 
> stop tempting me to go back to the bar :drunk:
> 
> and then go around making all the desi aunties think we were drunk :rolling;


hahahhahaahahha:rolling;
and den desiz auntiez thinking...tb he mein apne SHAREEF bache ke liye YAHAN ki KURI nahi leti...da grlz back home r PERFECTOOOOO!!!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> cuz i edit them  hehe


no wonder ur still stuck on 35 postz:rolling;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> hehe no no... bus neendh nahi aati mujhe


u can join us:drunk:

----------


## Rockkker

hehe yea...

----------


## Rockkker

hehehe, yes...

----------


## EntangleDesi

> hahahhahaahahha:rolling;
> and den desiz auntiez thinking...tb he mein apne SHAREEF bache ke liye YAHAN ki KURI nahi leti...da grlz back home r PERFECTOOOOO!!!


and then you loudly bust out singing every ol' school b'wood songs that comes on...and screaming for every guy on stage..even if you dont know them :rolling;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ahahhahahhahhahahhahaha
oh Goddddddddddd
dont increase em like DATTTTTTTTTT :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> and then you loudly bust out singing every ol' school b'wood songs that comes on...and screaming for every guy on stage..even if you dont know them :rolling;


and desi auntiez fainting wid one hand on der chest (trying to remember how madhu bala did it):rolling;
and hiding der sonz behind der palluz:rolling;

----------


## Rockkker

yea post badhaanay wala scene pehle chalta tha  :Stick Out Tongue: ... main tou ajj kal khudh ka forum bana raha hun, for time pass. but is bar real domain name jesa rakhunga, warna pehle wali sites tou bekaar gae, itna design kiya tha, time waste saara. site jitni bhi achi ho, needs a short domain name.

----------


## EntangleDesi

LOL..I'm still laughing over the looks we got on Saturday because of our singing/dancing

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

kia faida???
sshheeessshhhhh desiz r like soooooooooooooooo deaddddd
they DONT POSTTTTTTTT!!!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

oh tell me more abt dat saturday night thingy:rolling;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

btw rockker...khi mein mailaz and burgerz ka kia scene hai?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

> kia faida???
> sshheeessshhhhh desiz r like soooooooooooooooo deaddddd
> they DONT POSTTTTTTTT!!!


its not just for desiz, no urdu allowed over there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ooohhhwwwwwww
wwwwaaaawwwwwww
i better be da frst to join
chaar chand laga dungi tumhare forum ko :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Melon main nahi jaata main. burger ziada nahi pasand, pizza pasand hai. burger aiwai lagte hain.

----------


## Rockkker

> ooohhhwwwwwww
> wwwwaaaawwwwwww
> i better be da frst to join
> chaar chand laga dungi tumhare forum ko


hehe sure, will make u both moderators  :Stick Out Tongue: .. wesay bhi i need some trust worthy friends to help me out.

Doll is also welcome... Join keriye ga  :Smile:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

eeeewwwww @ pizza
btw...pizza mailaz and burgerz ke middle main hota hai? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww
aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww
look tangooooooo...he said we r hiz trustworthy frndzzzz
wwwwaaaaoooooowwwwww
datz shooo shweet
(come on tango!!!)

----------


## Rockkker

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww
> aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww
> look tangooooooo...he said we r hiz trustworthy frndzzzz
> wwwwaaaaoooooowwwwww
> datz shooo shweet
> (come on tango!!!)


hehe  :Smile: ... wesay main jaldi bharosa kerne lagta hun har kisi par, is liye sabh mujhe hurt kerte hain  :Frown:  or u can say, meray bewaqoof hone ka faida utaatay hain. Main app ko kuch nahi keh raha, esay hi keh raha hun, k trust worthy log bohat mushkil se milte hain, i trust My girl, aur us ne cheat bhi nahi kiya, bus apne parents ki khushi k liye meri khushi ko ignore ker diya... which is fine with me, just want her to come back again, even if it takes 10 yrs. Uh, well i started the same old topic. sorry.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz
na itz aight
u still have ur one month limit :Stick Out Tongue: 
and btw...dont worry...u juss aint all dat mature yet
anyhow guyz
i'll catch ya'll laterz
m running now
damnnnnn got no life...been here since 4 hourz or so
so yeah...Allah hafiz doll and rockkker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

> lolz
> na itz aight
> u still have ur one month limit
> and btw...dont worry...u juss aint all dat mature yet
> anyhow guyz
> i'll catch ya'll laterz
> m running now
> damnnnnn got no life...been here since 4 hourz or so
> so yeah...Allah hafiz doll and rockkker


Allah hafiz, take care. c ya later

----------


## Rockkker

doll.. m also going, have to study, padha nahi jaata,  :Frown:  but will try.  :Smile:  Exams are near.. 2nd may. so see ya laters.. take care  :Smile: . Allah hafiz.

----------


## EntangleDesi

WOO HOO Tango Doll's in the club!! :P

best of luck on your exams Rockker




> oh tell me more abt dat saturday night thingy:rolling;


AAhh..it was just this college Holi show thingy me and my friends to go every year..
we're we scream like crazy and bust singing, as the performers are performing on stage

and this year we decided to take a detour to the bar before the show started and basically just act out

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> WOO HOO Tango Doll's in the club!! :P
> 
> best of luck on your exams Rockker
> 
> 
> 
> AAhh..it was just this college Holi show thingy me and my friends to go every year..
> we're we scream like crazy and bust singing, as the performers are performing on stage
> 
> and this year we decided to take a detour to the bar before the show started and basically just act out


some grlz have AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL da funnnnnnn:hamm;

----------


## EntangleDesi

> some grlz have AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL da funnnnnnn:hamm;


:noi; OYEEE why are you bashing my head in :help2;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> :noi; OYEEE why are you bashing my head in :help2;


cuz m jealous :frown;

----------


## EntangleDesi

> cuz m jealous :frown;


[[hugs]]] but but...trust its nothing to be jealous of..unless you want to get picked on also :O we just had nothing better to do...was either go chill out in the bar..and make fun or sit somewhere else 

seriously after the show we went for food and then back to our own places

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> [[hugs]]] but but...trust its nothing to be jealous of..unless you want to get picked on also :O we just had nothing better to do...was either go chill out in the bar..and make fun or sit somewhere else 
> 
> seriously after the show we went for food and then back to our own places


but ur stillllllllllll having funnnnnnnnnn:noi;
why cant all desi momz be cool like ur mama:frown;
oh wait...i still got 3 yearz...maybe i can brainwash her:brow:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> but ur stillllllllllll having funnnnnnnnnn:noi;
> why cant all desi momz be cool like ur mama:frown;
> oh wait...i still got 3 yearz...maybe i can brainwash her:brow:


trust..I don't have all the fun..I hardly go out clubbing or anything...just once in a while
as for mom..she knows I was out...but I don't live with my parents..soo they don't know everything..she would of flipped and probably killed me if she saw me sippin that drink

but we were behaving..just being ridiculous with each other

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> trust..I don't have all the fun..I hardly go out clubbing or anything...just once in a while
> as for mom..she knows I was out...but I don't live with my parents..soo they don't know everything..she would of flipped and probably killed me if she saw me sippin that drink
> 
> but we were behaving..just being ridiculous with each other


desi mamaz:rolling;
oh u lucky bum:frown;
u lucky lucky bum:frown;

----------


## EntangleDesi

I live with my sister...she's like my third parent :P

but I wish I had a bum..I think my sister flatten'd it tonight with that darn frying pan  :Frown:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

itz sooooooooooooooooooooo boringggg:frown;
yo...letz open up some random thread
something freaky...so all these sleepy headz can wake up and post :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> I live with my sister...she's like my third parent :P
> 
> but I wish I had a bum..I think my sister flatten'd it tonight with that darn frying pan


ahahhahahhahahha:rolling;
trust me...having a bum aint all dat FUNNN:frown;
ask someone who HAS one:frown;
u wana chop dat part ov...or go sit at some TAWA:frown;

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^ but its the only thing going for me :P I could actually fill in those jeans all nice and tight..JK

and random thread think of something, we think of something..they still might sleep on us..ooh well

we should go to sleep now though shouldnt we?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> ^^ but its the only thing going for me :P I could actually fill in those jeans all nice and tight..JK
> 
> and random thread think of something, we think of something..they still might sleep on us..ooh well
> 
> we should go to sleep now though shouldnt we?


hahahhahahaha:rolling;
*imagining flat bum in jeanz*
:rolling;
but yeah...cute bumz rock :Stick Out Tongue: 
bbooohhoooo to all flatyzzzz:drunk:

----------


## EntangleDesi

start that random thread...I shall post ALL over it...tomorrow or should I say today..after i wake up and get online :]

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> start that random thread...I shall post ALL over it...tomorrow or should I say today..after i wake up and get online :]


gime like...just ONE idea...i can do da rest :Big Grin:

----------


## EntangleDesi

Aaaahh GAAH  I ran out of my creative mind hours ago...

give it some random name? 
I wonder if we're spamming

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

who carez @ spamming thingy:rolling;
uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m dead:frown;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

letz make it something...to kinda hype up all da MEN and WOMEN here :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

menz parlourz:rolling;

----------


## EntangleDesi

the only thing that is on my mind is this song ---> sexy, sexy, sexy mujhe log bole, hi sexy, hullo sexy kyun bole?! :O

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

wowwww
wait lemi open a thread wid dat :Big Grin: 
i know i wont get many repz...but ooooohhhhhhhh welllll...u n i will rock it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

we can talk about all the men..and the men will want to come check us women out :P

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

hahhahahahahah...come on tango...HELP ME OUTTTT
we want more MEN :Big Grin: 
i dont sound perverted...do i?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

LOL...no we do need more MEN, since you know the ones we do have are all ghost and all

but I'm out for the night...NITE NITE

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

sure...same here...damnnn i got no life *faintz*
c ya doll :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## heman

it all depends on how you get along and will you still remain trustful and loyal to her

----------

